# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Arm/Hand With Actuator

## Brian_Krassenstein

Jesse McCabe was already somewhat prepared when he took on a project creating an upper arm and elbow prosthetic for young Daniel, who was born without an elbow. McCabe had been experimenting with 3D printed prosthetics and robotics previously, and was interested in delving into a more complex project. For Daniel, he has been in the process of designing a 3D printed upper arm and elbow with the eventual goal of adding a battery pack as well with a servo enclosed that add for great mobility with additional muscle sensors. Read more about McCabe's e-NABLE-inspired efforts in the full article: http://3dprint.com/90944/3d-printed-elbow-prosthetic/

----------

